# Chipmunks as pets?



## eelnoob (Jul 20, 2007)

I always thought they would make cool pets but guess they're illegal to keep or something as I have never seen any for sell.

There used to be a pair living under my parents porch last summer but don't see them anymore. Guess they didn't make it thru the winter or has moved on somewhere else.


Has anyone ever kept any?


----------



## DrGigglez666 (Jul 20, 2007)

eelnoob said:


> I always thought they would make cool pets but guess they're illegal to keep or something as I have never seen any for sell.
> 
> There used to be a pair living under my parents porch last summer but don't see them anymore. Guess they didn't make it thru the winter or has moved on somewhere else.
> 
> ...



Never kept any just seen them in the woods!! And i seen some ground squirrels for sale at a petstore for 150!!


----------



## DrGigglez666 (Jul 20, 2007)

eelnoob said:


> I always thought they would make cool pets but guess they're illegal to keep or something as I have never seen any for sell.
> 
> There used to be a pair living under my parents porch last summer but don't see them anymore. Guess they didn't make it thru the winter or has moved on somewhere else.
> 
> ...



Never kept any just seen them in the woods!! And i seen some ground squirrels for sale at a petstore for 150!!


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jul 20, 2007)

Many wild animals, especially mammals and birds, don't really make "cool" pets. They aren't as strictly instinctive as our beloved herps and inverts, so they tend to develop severe behavioral anomalies very easy in captivity without appropriate behavioral enrichment - which can be tricky for many species. Many people think chipmunks must be just like domesticated mice and rats, and think they can be thrown in an aquarium with a hide and chews and be A-OK. Nothing could be further from the truth, and as a wildlife rehabilitator, I've seen the neuroticism and stereotypical behaviors these animals develop when people who are not cognicent or respectful of their wild nature attempt to make them into pets. Wild animals in captivity really only seem to thrive if they AREN'T treated like pets, much like we seek to provide natural settings and avoid over-handling for herps and inverts. 

At any rate, depending on your state's legislation, they may or may not be illegal to own. You probably will need at least a license, as our native wildlife is very well protected. It is illegal, for example, to hold most mammals and birds for more than 24 hours as a citizen - and even wildlife rehabilitators can not keep their patients as "pets" without special licensure and at least two years of rehabilitation under their belt. So, if you are genuinely interested, contact your local DEC office and look into what kind of paperwork you require to own one. But please, research the natural behavior of the species first and consider if you can provide it in a captive environment. We domesticated animals for a reason: to make them suitable to live alongside man not only for our own safety and sanity, but for theirs as well. Whenever you take on a species that isn't domesticated, there is an inherent risk to that animal's mental and physical wellbeing that must be considered prior to purchase or capture.


----------



## hermitman64 (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, I had never really considered chipmunks as pets, but recently I've seen more and more people keeping them. A few days ago, I made a trip down to Houston to visit S and S Exotics ( http://www.sandsexoticanimals.com ), and they had quite a few baby Siberian Chipmunks which were quite adorable. I got to hold one, and he was far sweeter than I expected. They also had some white Siberian Chipmunks which were pretty cool. However, they were a bit fast and extremely active.

I have a Richardson's ground squirrel myself, which is not the same, I know, but still pretty neat for a small mammal.


----------



## AviculariaLover (Jul 20, 2007)

I work at a pet store and we have gotten in a few batches of captive bred, SUPER friendly chipmunks. They were called "chinese chipmunks" but I'm pretty sure they're the same kind we have around here in the US. 

I think as long as they are captive bred and raised and handled when they are young, they can be tame and make decent pets. I wouldnt want to try keeping a wild one. And they are still quick, and have a "wild streak" to them you can tell, they're very smart. We've kept them in very large wire cages with wheels (they loooove running wheels) and nest boxes and branches and tunnels and all sorts of toys, they had a blast. And they sell pretty quickly. I just hope with anyone who wants to own a chipmunk that the novelty doesnt wear off too quickly when they won't fully cooperate or decide that they are still a little wild.


----------



## eelnoob (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks for the responses


I know in Europe they keep a few species of chipmunks as pets and they're usually kept in aviary type cages.


----------



## Snakefox (Jul 31, 2007)

Chipmunks make horrible pets , I have a friend that decided to get one and I has been a night mare. S and S exoctics is a great place to get stuff like that. Chipmunks are cute as babies but once they sexulaly mature they bite HARD. My friend had to have 4 stiches becuase it bit chunk out of her hand. "They eat nuts with hard shells and chew holes in trees ya know" 
I would really recomend the Short Tailed Opossum makes a great pet when you get them from little babies. That is if you are wanting a cute little mammal like pet.


----------



## Got_Chippies (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello 8 legged freaks!

I'll have to disagree about Chipmunks making horrible pets. We keep and breed Siberian Chipmunks and all but one are dog tame, they love to be held, love to climb all over you. BUT, keep in mind that they are like people: each one has it's own distinct personality and traits. We have one female that was wild, kept outdoors, and the only interaction she got was food and water. She has never fully tamed, and she has and will bite, and like SnakeFox said they do have a powerfull bite. We also have another female that lived with the wild one and a male that was with her too, and they are both hand tame now - they have never bitten us. 

If you are going to keep Chippies as pets, you get what you paid for. Smaller private breeders like us, take the time to handle the babies from the time they are born, and by the time they are sold - they would't bite you if you were made of seeds and nuts. They love to play and are very gentle, very curious little animals.

I'm sorry your friend got ahold of one that may have swayed your judgement on Chipmunks as a whole. I wish I could get you one of our hand raised babies and you and your friend would change your mind, guaranteed!

You can check out links to other private breeders on our humble page that is always under construction: Got Chippies? Home Page

We have lots of pics and a few videos, and the links page has a ton of great sites for more information.

I stumbled on the Arachnoboards while searching for Chipmunks on Google and was intrigued by the arguments both for and against Chippies.

Sorry to ramble on, just wanted to throw my .02 cents in the pot!

Here's our last litter of 6 with the semi-evil mom keeping watch below:






Thanks,

Dan.
Got Chippies?


----------



## Snakefox (Aug 2, 2007)

your babie seem like wonderful little cuties  you would be the people that would know  
MY friends is MEAN but you are right you get what you pay for that si the truth  however it is not the same breed as these much differnt looking ... maybe that is it


----------



## Got_Chippies (Aug 2, 2007)

Snakefox said:


> your babie seem like wonderful little cuties  you would be the people that would know
> MY friends is MEAN but you are right you get what you pay for that si the truth  however it is not the same breed as these much differnt looking ... maybe that is it




Nope, one and the same:  Siberian Chipmunks are Siberian Chipmunks.:? 

We also have the Agouti phase as well:







Just have not bred them yet, maybe this fall, if not then this spring. Their the more normal looking or regular chipmunk phase where the Dilute Whites are pretty rare in the US right now.

Dan.


----------



## Snakefox (Aug 2, 2007)

very neat ... thats looks like the one she has  I gave her your site maybe you can give her some tips to avoid nips lol. She is still looking for a sweet baby her name is Judy. Is there a diffence in additude in the diffent color types? I know she sould have looked for a breeder LOL So neat plz post a pic of the Agouti phase really cool stuff


----------



## Got_Chippies (Aug 2, 2007)

Snakefox said:


> very neat ... thats looks like the one she has  I gave her your site maybe you can give her some tips to avoid nips lol. She is still looking for a sweet baby her name is Judy. Is there a diffence in additude in the diffent color types? I know she sould have looked for a breeder LOL So neat plz post a pic of the Agouti phase really cool stuff



Dang are you on the 'puter all day long? LOL

That is an Agouti, or normal coloration Chippie. There is 3 types or color forms of Siberian Chipmunks at current:

The Dilute White:  white with creme colored stripes
The Agouti:  your average every day Chippie
The Cinnamin:  these guys are realy unique, kind of a rusty red tinge to their fur and the black stripes are very thin, and almost grey. They are pretty much hypomelanistic like reptiles, reduced black pigment.


----------



## eelnoob (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice pics and site Got_Chippies.


What size enclosure would you say is minimum for a single chipmunk?


----------



## Got_Chippies (Aug 3, 2007)

eelnoob said:


> Nice pics and site Got_Chippies.
> 
> 
> What size enclosure would you say is minimum for a single chipmunk?


Absolutely NO AQUARIUM or hamster type cages! Now that I got that off my chest, lol, the minimum that we would keep a single in is 24x24x48 inches (2x2x4 feet). Ideal would be 2x2x6 or 7 feet tall. They love to climb and run around. We keep two males (their brothers so they get along for now   )  in the 24x24x48 and they are doing fine. Chipmunks need a lot of room to explore, run, and scamper about to be happy. You can see the small cage on the website, that's the one I would use, or something close to it. Of course you can build one as big as you would like, the bigger the better with these guys! We have two other cages right now:  one is 2x4x6 feet and the other is 2x4x7 feet. No pics of the giant cage yet, guess I'll have to get off my butt and do it, lol.

Thanks for the thumbs up on the site, it's thrown together and I work on it as time allows between work, school and life in general.

Have a good weekend guys and gals!

Dan.


----------



## adiracz (Feb 19, 2010)

*@Got_Chippies*



Got_Chippies said:


> Thanks for the thumbs up on the site, it's thrown together and I work on it as time allows between work, school and life in general.
> Have a good weekend guys and gals!Dan.


Hello Dan. 

As I seen it pasts a long time after your last post. Please, I want to speak with you a little bit about Chipmunks, I have a pair and I want to speak with someone who has experience with this pets. If you read this message please let me a contact form in PM.
I am from Bucharest, Romania.
Thanks in advance, 
Adrian


----------



## lisac (Mar 15, 2011)

*Looking for a chipmunk   *

Hi , I'm Lisa , I have been looking for a chipmunk for a pet now for 3 months  I have a big 3 story cage with stairs & toys already .. I have done tons of research on them , pics , videos ect ... I love them  They are sooooo addorable ! lol .... PLEASE  I live in Texas , can someone help me find one , THANKS SO MUCH ! 

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------

I'm looking for a pet chipmunk , I live in Texas , do you know were to get one ?


----------



## burmish101 (Mar 16, 2011)

When I was a kid my cat caught all kinda of animals and killed them, but once we were able to wrestle a still live chipmunk out of her mouth. Being young I decided to keep it in a kritter keeper in my bedroom, went to put in some food and ZIP! Flew out of the cage in a second. I hurryed to shut my door to trap it in, and my sister and I took 4 hours to catch it in a fish net before setting it loose back outside. All the while trying to be very quiet so the parents never found out.

Ah the joys of being a kid.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 17, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, why does everyone see a cute animal and say, "I want that as a pet"? I am not passing judgement, just curious.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Mar 17, 2011)

Hedorah99 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why does everyone see a cute animal and say, "I want that as a pet"? I am not passing judgement, just curious.


Simply because they can. I have always like the pigmy marmosets!


----------



## jonnyquong (Mar 18, 2011)

As a child (~10 years old) I caught a baby chipmunk in the woods where we played nearly daily. He was tiny, and probably less than a month old. I (with help) built a large cage we kept in the back yard. We never closed the cage, it was always open so he could come and go as he pleased. He would venture out into the neighborhood during the day sometimes, but he always came home at night to the food, water, and safety of his cage. He and Baron, our Brittany Spaniel, became best friends. They chased each other around the house, and if you can imagine what it looked like to see the chipmunk chasing the dog, it was hilarious!
One night Chipper didn't come home, and after about two weeks, we assumed one of the local cats had eaten him. Then one day, Baron approached me with something obviously in his mouth. He walked right up to me, and as I extended my hand, he dropped Chipper into it. He was FINE!!! Baron had missed him too, and had gone out and found him and brought him home! We had him for about another year before one of the neighbor's cats DID get him.
So if you can get one before it knows it's a chipmunk...


----------



## pouchedrat (Mar 18, 2011)

I had a chipmunk... HYPER little girl, but awesome pet.  

yeah I'd assume they'd need a giant cage like sugar gliders have...  something for lots of climbing and jumping around in.


----------



## Spidershane1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hedorah99 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why does everyone see a cute animal and say, "I want that as a pet"? I am not passing judgement, just curious.


Because cute animals make people feel all warm and fuzzy inside. People also want to interact and touch cute animals and be able show them affection and form a bond with them.


----------

